# DA Spring Showcase



## GeekKid (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like the DA Spring Showcase schedules are posted.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 16, 2019)

GeekKid said:


> Looks like the DA Spring Showcase schedules are posted.


Welcome to the SoCal forum.......Met some of the families on the ‘04 team in FL.  Nice group of people.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 16, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> Welcome to the SoCal forum.......Met some of the families on the ‘04 team in FL.  Nice group of people.


Thanks and thank you for the compliment.  My DD plays on the '04 team.   It is a good group of parents, kids and coaches.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 16, 2019)

GeekKid said:


> Thanks and thank you for the compliment.  My DD plays on the '04 team.   It is a good group of parents, kids and coaches.


My DD is on Beach ‘04.....will have to say hello in Denver!


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 16, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> My DD is on Beach ‘04.....will have to say hello in Denver!


Roger that.  It will be a great game.


----------



## tugs (Apr 18, 2019)

any links to college scouts attending event?


----------



## Sandypk (Apr 18, 2019)

http://www.ussoccerda.com/girls_spring_showcase


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sandypk said:


> http://www.ussoccerda.com/girls_spring_showcase


I see your back!


----------



## Woobie06 (Apr 24, 2019)

Looks like California (SoCal and NorCal) is very well represented in the streamed/featured games - http://www.ussoccerda.com/2019_spring_feature_games


----------



## oh canada (Apr 26, 2019)

someone should post a few photos showing # of coaches/scouts watching SoCal games (and id the game/age).


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Apr 26, 2019)

oh canada said:


> someone should post a few photos showing # of coaches/scouts watching SoCal games (and id the game/age).


Why?


----------



## oh canada (Apr 26, 2019)

"a picture is worth 1,000 words"...simple way to show college attendance and how broad the interest is.  Coaches on the list coming to watch 1-2 players or attending multiple games and watching multiple teams? A glimpse of the sideline would be great/helpful for this board.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 26, 2019)

oh canada said:


> "a picture is worth 1,000 words"...simple way to show college attendance and how broad the interest is.  Coaches on the list coming to watch 1-2 players or attending multiple games and watching multiple teams? A glimpse of the sideline would be great/helpful for this board.


It’s frickin hot here!


----------



## Playmaker38 (Apr 26, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It’s frickin hot here!


How’s Monday’s weather looking? I have a feeling some of these SoCal girls are about about to experience all the seasons over the next 5 days. 

Excited for some of them to get the opportunity to play in snow. (Nothing facetious here) I used to love a good snow game.


----------



## jpeter (Apr 26, 2019)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It’s frickin hot here!


Just look for the people wearing this hat, forget about all other people who sport alumni gear... Ah Colorado in the spring, if you don't like the weather just wait a little bit it'll change..


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 26, 2019)

Playmaker38 said:


> How’s Monday’s weather looking? I have a feeling some of these SoCal girls are about about to experience all the seasons over the next 5 days.
> 
> Excited for some of them to get the opportunity to play in snow. (Nothing facetious here) I used to love a good snow game.


Spoke to the servers at Oskar Blues in downtown Denver. They said during this time of the year as soon as it snows it’s gone.


----------



## Woobie06 (Apr 26, 2019)

Weather is gonna be crazy....

Sat: 71 & Sunny
Sun: 73 & Partly Cloudy
Mon: 40 & Snow
Tue: 45 & Snow

This is at 5:21PM MST on 4/26...probably going to change a few more times before Monday.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 26, 2019)

Woobie06 said:


> Weather is gonna be crazy....
> 
> Sat: 71 & Sunny
> Sun: 73 & Partly Cloudy
> ...


Agree. Last week said rain.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 27, 2019)

GeekKid said:


> Roger that.  It will be a great game.


We didn’t give you much today....Your girls just outplayed us.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 29, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> We didn’t give you much today....Your girls just outplayed us.


They have a very talented offensive line and midfield and they were firing on all cylinders.  Hope they can keep the momentum going through the end of the season and San Diego.


----------



## Real Deal (Apr 29, 2019)

Okay.  There is snow. I guess we must all admit that.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Apr 29, 2019)

Real Deal said:


> Okay.  There is snow. I guess we must all admit that.


Snow that caused all the U14 games to be cancelled for tomorrow.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 29, 2019)

First time our so cal girls get to experience a snow day with no school. 

If you’re gonna pull the kids out of school for soccer, at least have it in a place with a very low chance of a weather issue cancelling games.


----------



## End of the Line (Apr 30, 2019)

Real Deal said:


> Okay.  There is snow. I guess we must all admit that.


Too bad no one warned people that Commerce City was literally the worst city in America with a soccer complex to have a showcase in late April.  If only someone had explained how stupid it is to pay $600-700 in travel and lodging and miss 3-4 days of school to play two soccer games.

Now that I've been proven right again, can we go back to discussing how GDA's stupid rules subject your children to a serious and unnecessary risk of catastrophic knee injuries?  How virtually all of the best clubs in the US have left GDA, rendering it a second tier league?  How USSF defrauded its participants by stating they could play HS through graduation, only to change the rules once they'd joined the league?  Can we talk about all the other reasons GDA is crap now that the snow debate has been resolved?  Or maybe you should just make snow angels on the field before your daughters' game (if it wasn't canceled).


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 30, 2019)

End of the Line said:


> Too bad no one warned people that Commerce City was literally the worst city in America with a soccer complex to have a showcase in late April.  If only someone had explained how stupid it is to pay $600-700 in travel and lodging and miss 3-4 days of school to play two soccer games.
> 
> Now that I've been proven right again, can we go back to discussing how GDA's stupid rules subject your children to a serious and unnecessary risk of catastrophic knee injuries?  How virtually all of the best clubs in the US have left GDA, rendering it a second tier league?  How USSF defrauded its participants by stating they could play HS through graduation, only to change the rules once they'd joined the league?  Can we talk about all the other reasons GDA is crap now that the snow debate has been resolved?  Or maybe you should just make snow angels on the field before your daughters' game (if it wasn't canceled).


Right “again”?   You have to be right more than once for it to be “again”. 

Looks like the Village was tired of you too and set you free once again.


----------



## Real Deal (Apr 30, 2019)

I


----------



## oh canada (Apr 30, 2019)

End of the Line said:


> Too bad no one warned people that Commerce City was literally the worst city in America with a soccer complex to have a showcase in late April.  If only someone had explained how stupid it is to pay $600-700 in travel and lodging and miss 3-4 days of school to play two soccer games.
> 
> Now that I've been proven right again, can we go back to discussing how GDA's stupid rules subject your children to a serious and unnecessary risk of catastrophic knee injuries?  How virtually all of the best clubs in the US have left GDA, rendering it a second tier league?  How USSF defrauded its participants by stating they could play HS through graduation, only to change the rules once they'd joined the league?  Can we talk about all the other reasons GDA is crap now that the snow debate has been resolved?  Or maybe you should just make snow angels on the field before your daughters' game (if it wasn't canceled).


EOL likes to write in hyperbole to get the blood boiling--and I've lit him up in the past over his misguided opinions re the National Teams--but, I have to agree here as it is confounding why CO would be chosen as a location in late April when most of the ski resorts are still open every year (not just on big snow years like this one).  To make families pull kids out of school and pay big $$ with a decent chance of foul weather is moronic.  And, with the new recruiting rules, not sure why U14s are traveling anyway if colleges not yet interested.

Now, that said, with similar showcases and year-round league play, and many girls also playing high school, an ECNL player has the same injury risk as a DA player---any argument otherwise is biased against the DA.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 3, 2019)

How good is the San Jose Earthquakes U15 team?  They have 4 players committed to my daughter’s school for the 2022 recruiting class so I am curious as to whether they are going to help them stay in the upper echelon of D1 soccer.  Thanks for any insight.


----------



## i_am_taxed (May 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> How good is the San Jose Earthquakes U15 team?  They have 4 players committed to my daughter’s school for the 2022 recruiting class so I am curious as to whether they are going to help them stay in the upper echelon of D1 soccer.  Thanks for any insight.


#1 team in the nation according to their social media feed. #3 according to youth soccer ranking.

When Deza left Force to San Jose Earthquakes, most of his players followed him.
Some equate them to Force 98 ECNL team.

It's too bad they don't get to play YSR #1 team next door.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (May 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> How good is the San Jose Earthquakes U15 team?  They have 4 players committed to my daughter’s school for the 2022 recruiting class so I am curious as to whether they are going to help them stay in the upper echelon of D1 soccer.  Thanks for any insight.


Colleges recruit the player not the team LOL (teasing). UCLA tends to put a bunch their eggs in just a few baskets the past couple of years. You see lots of Blues players coming next year and I know for a fact a few of those girls  are not as good as other players UCLA could have landed. There seems to be a few factors other than true talent driving some of these UCLA commits. They do branch out for their best talent though and that is all that matters.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 3, 2019)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Colleges recruit the player not the team LOL (teasing). UCLA tends to put a bunch their eggs in just a few baskets the past couple of years. You see lots of Blues players coming next year and I know for a fact a few of those girls  are not as good as other players UCLA could have landed. There seems to be a few factors other than true talent driving some of these UCLA commits. They do branch out for their best talent though and that is all that matters.


A team needs chiefs and a team needs some Indians.  You will find out next season that 16-17 field players on a roster gobble up 95% of the minutes.  5-6 field players play 80+ minutes a game and the remaining 11-12 players split the remaining minutes. 

Not to mention that rankings mean very little.  UCLA tends to recruit s top class as an anchor class with 4-7 stars and then they fill in the gaps.  

Good luck to you your player.  I hope that she gets to show what she’s got against the Bruins when they play then this season.  My player will definitely be waiting...


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> How good is the San Jose Earthquakes U15 team?  They have 4 players committed to my daughter’s school for the 2022 recruiting class so I am curious as to whether they are going to help them stay in the upper echelon of D1 soccer.  Thanks for any insight.


Those players will add quality to the team without a doubt.  As long as they continue on their current trajectory.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 3, 2019)

MakeAPlay said:


> A team needs chiefs and a team needs some Indians.  You will find out next season that 16-17 field players on a roster gobble up 95% of the minutes.  5-6 field players play 80+ minutes a game and the remaining 11-12 players split the remaining minutes.
> 
> Not to mention that rankings mean very little.  UCLA tends to recruit s top class as an anchor class with 4-7 stars and then they fill in the gaps.
> 
> Good luck to you your player.  I hope that she gets to show what she’s got against the Bruins when they play then this season.  My player will definitely be waiting...


The 2022 Keeper UCLA signed is quality as well!


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 4, 2019)

This is worth the read.

https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/82148/mark-krikorian-on-da-vs-ecnl-florida-state-succe.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=headline&utm_campaign=21336&hashid=AQiQfmqWIHDkBRKrFtQMqAzEoy4


----------

